# Bed slats - replacements



## pippin

Quite a few of the sprung bed slats under our mattress have lost their upward springiness.

Any ideas on where to obtain replacements and indeed on how to replace them?

Yours, in anticipation,

pippin


----------



## 747

Are you bragging or complaining? :lol: 

Soory pippin I cannot help.


----------



## aldra

Pippen 

Can you remove them and change them for those that haven't been in the the line of fire

So to speak

Just so jealous

Our springs are fine  

Aldra


----------



## rowley

Ikea do some very good slats, I have used them on my bed at home. Don't know if they will fit in a motorcaravan, but worth a look.


----------



## listerdiesel

When we fitted the caravan beds into the trailer, we needed some hardwood slats and got the local Jewsons to cut and machine to what we wanted. 

We used Meranti hardwood, but there are others.

It was very reasonably priced as well.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee

Beech is very strong and quite springy.

Can be steamed to put a slight bend in the slats - a home made steamer is dead easy to make if you can't source the slats and this is the only way to get them replaced.


----------



## Glandwr

Ash is also excellent and has the extra property of being a very good shock absorber (used often for cricket bat handles) :wink: 

Dick


----------



## Zebedee

Yes Dick, and ash is probably easier to steam bend - if that's what it takes. :wink:


----------



## urbanracer

Last year I bought some bed slats off ebay.
The seller had different lengths and they are arched/sprung.
At different times he had an assortment of sizes.


----------



## goldi

Evening all,

Buy a bed from Ikea and take out what you need.

norm


----------



## TheNomad

Another vote for ikea. I have just replaced all the slats on my half of our mh double bed for a new set from them for the total cost of 13 euros. That was for the 70 or 80 cm width sets, the 90 cm set was priced at a massive 3 euros more.
Awesome value.


----------



## TheNomad

Another vote for ikea. I have just replaced all the slats on my half of our mh double bed for a new set from them for the total cost of 13 euros. That was for the 70 or 80 cm width sets, the 90 cm set was priced at a massive 3 euros more.
Awesome value.


----------



## urbanracer

Here is a link but there are many other sellers

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REPLACEME...=UK_Home_Garden_Beds&var=&hash=item3cd5bbe2fb


----------



## pippin

As usual, the members of MHF have lived up to our well-deserved reputation.

Within a couple of hours - all the info I need.

In fact more info than I need if I count the posts referring to my sexual prowess!!!!!! :multi: :multi:


----------



## Kaytutt

You dont have to buy a bed from Ikea, you can just go and buy slats


----------



## pippin

Just looked at Ikea on-line but cannot find bed-slats anywhere on the site.

Trouble with visiting an Ikea store is 
1] the queue to park
2] having to eat the Swedish meatballs! ukeright: ukeright: ukeright: ukeright:


----------



## aldra

Join ikea family, free

Mon -fri full breakfast 99p and coffee free all day

Get there early

Love wandering around

The market is lethal, a little bit of this, a little bit of that

Mounts upon the final bill  

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

pippin said:


> Just looked at Ikea on-line but cannot find bed-slats anywhere on the site.
> 
> Trouble with visiting an Ikea store is
> 1] the queue to park
> 2] having to eat the Swedish meatballs! ukeright: ukeright: ukeright: ukeright:


P

I know you can get replacement slats because we bought some for our bed. You probably need to go to the store and ask a friendly yellow shirted employee to find the part number then give you the warehouse location
I don't know where you live but if the Welsh flag is a hint there's never queues to park at IKEA Cardiff?


----------



## pippin

Thanks Kay.

Cardigan Bay coast twixt Machynlleth and Dolgellau.

Err, three hours to Caerdydd and about the same to Birmingham - not exactly local!!!!

By sheer happenstance we will be driving past the Wednesbury one just off the M6 tomorrow on our way home from Watford so will call in.

Thanks again. 

PS The family breakfast seems to have gone up to £1.50!


----------



## erneboy

There are numerous supplier of bed slats online. Here is one: http://www.bishopsbeds.co.uk/shop_categories/view/bed-slats-and-fixings

If you don't see the right size buy too big and trim them down,

Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ikea bed slats

For ikea stuff use google to search/


----------



## aldra

Ok, so you pay £1.50 for breakfast

Leave it

You don't need any more energy

Those bed slats are good but not that good

:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Devonboy

Bedslats.co.uk

http://www.bedslats.co.uk/


----------



## pippin

Yup, I found bedslatsdotcodotuk but they are very expensive and even more so if you need to cut them down and throw the bits away.

Ikea have come up trumps. I can get a set for just £12. I need two sets so that is all of £24. I need only cut and waste a couple of cms on each slat.

All the others I found online were at least twice the price.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm trying got work out a method of having slats for our rear lounge, the only access under the benches is via the top, so I need to be able to slide the slats to either meet in the middle somehow, or all the way across the gap, but I also need to be able to lift them to get underneath to store the bedding etc.

Mine is of course a self build, some pics at 249 to 253 in the link below, of what I came up with using the quickest & simplest method I could think of at the time, all done with one 8x4 sheet of 18mm cheapo ply.

I'd like to re-do it, as it's awkward to make up, heavy and even with a lot of holes drilled it still gets a little damp under the foam, due to insufficient ventilation under there, slats would cure that and the other problems.


----------



## Easyriders

For the record, it's not so much the type of wood you use for bed slats, it's that they need to be laminated - ie, layers of wood sandwiched together, some down ans some across the grain

This is what provides springiness and strength.


----------



## Kaytutt

I love ikea (but not the meatballs)

Luckily I work around the corner from Ikea Cardiff


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning,

To add a wild card to the mix, and for others seeking to do something similar, the trade supplier Nova Leisure will soon be stocking the following;

FROLI STAR MOBIL BASIC BED KIT
"Bed in the Box" 60 spring elements, 50 x regular, 10 x soft (light
blue), 60 base elements, 10 tension clips. Covers approximately
17 sq.ft or a bed size of about 76"x32".
PN 40310 £145.63inc

FROLI STAR MOBIL "SOFT" EXTENSION PACK
Star Mobil Extension pack. Enables the user to extend the footprint
of the Star Mobil bed system. Kit contains 10 standard springs,
2 soft spring elements, 12 star bases and 2 tension crosses.
PN 40312 £36.69inc

FROLI TENSION STAR CROSSES (ADDITIONAL KIT)
Tension star additional kit, contains 15 crosses. The crosses help to
vary the level of hardness required on each spring. 
PN 40314 £10.32inc

FROLI MESH BASE
This mesh tressel enables the Star Mobil bed system to be fitted
onto slatted beds, thus providing more stability.
950mm wide x 2M long. 
PN 40316 £45.17inc

Nova Leisure are the primary Fiamma importer, so the majority of UK dealers will have an account so these can be sourced from your preferred dealer. The prices provided are the suggested prices lifted straight from their price list and photos are listed below for reference.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes

One more attachment.


----------



## pippin

Well, Ikea done and dusted.

Within ten minutes of entering the store we were out with two sets of slats under our arms.

They are laminated.

Will have a go at fitting them soon and report back.

Thanks Chris for those piccies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Well, Ikea done and dusted.
> 
> Within ten minutes of entering the store we were out with two sets of slats under our arms.
> 
> They are laminated.
> 
> Will have a go at fitting them soon and report back.
> 
> Thanks Chris for those piccies.


I have found that the laminated slats are fine for the more athletic figure, but we're built more for comfort than speed so anything less than err gentle movement  seems to break them easily.


----------



## pippin

So, Kev, are you telling me that the sign on the door of the MH should be changed to:

 IF THE MH IS A CRACKIN' PLEASE DON'T COME A KNOCKIN'?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now why would I do that? we is not like that innit, we is nice peeps.


----------

